# Russian tortoise substrate! Coco Coir or Eco Earth?!?!?



## Harry (Jul 14, 2014)

In need of a new substrate for my little baby Russian, alot of people have said eco earth and alot have said coco coir so it all comes down to this! 

What is better for baby Russian tortoises that live inside? coco coir or eco earth? 

Thanks all,
Harry


----------



## Harry (Jul 14, 2014)

Would love your imput, 

@Tom 
@StarSapphire22 
@Blake m


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 14, 2014)

Eco earth is a brand of coco coir. Same thing.


----------



## Blakem (Jul 14, 2014)

I believe coco coir is more fibrous, and Eco earth is finer. Both I've heard are ok. Just no sand. 

As a side note, you don't need to create a new thread for every question. Just throw them all in at once! Just trying to help, it's not a problem, just easier to filter through the timeline for myself instead of finding all 4-5. Good luck. 


———-------------------------

Here's some great plant identification websites I use. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


----------



## Harry (Jul 14, 2014)

Blake m said:


> I believe coco coir is more fibrous, and Eco earth is finer. Both I've heard are ok. Just no sand.
> 
> As a side note, you don't need to create a new thread for every question. Just throw them all in at once! Just trying to help, it's not a problem, just easier to filter through the timeline for myself instead of finding all 4-5. Good luck.
> 
> ...



I know haha but i ask a question then im like, ohh i should ask that


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2014)

I also believe them to be the same with minor variations from package to package. I buy mine in bulk from the local garden center. I would never pay the amount they ask for those little bricks. 

Harry, coir can be messy. You need a lot. Soak and expand it and then put lots of it in your enclosure. Hand pack it firmly . You will need a lot of it to make a 4-6" hand-packed layer. After about two weeks, it sort of settles in and seems to become less messy. If you don't pack it down with your hand your tortoise will be wearing more than he is walking on.


----------



## Harry (Jul 14, 2014)

Tom said:


> I also believe them to be the same with minor variations from package to package. I buy mine in bulk from the local garden center. I would never pay the amount they ask for those little bricks.
> 
> Harry, coir can be messy. You need a lot. Soak and expand it and then put lots of it in your enclosure. Hand pack it firmly . You will need a lot of it to make a 4-6" hand-packed layer. After about two weeks, it sort of settles in and seems to become less messy. If you don't pack it down with your hand your tortoise will be wearing more than he is walking on.



ok haha  do they both come in brick where you have to add water?


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2014)

The bulk stuff comes in giant bricks. I guess you could call it a "block". It only costs me $12 and is enough to do three 100 gallon tanks. Its about the equivalent of approximately 24 of those pet store bricks.


----------



## Harry (Jul 14, 2014)

Tom said:


> The bulk stuff comes in giant bricks. I guess you could call it a "block". It only costs me $12 and is enough to do three 100 gallon tanks. Its about the equivalent of approximately 24 of those pet store bricks.



Wonderful, and where do you buy it from again?


----------



## Harry (Jul 14, 2014)

******************************************************************************************************************************************

So i am going to buy some eco earth or coco core (witch ever they have at the shop) as the new bedding for my baby russian tortois, PLEASE if any one objects say now as i would have to get the wrong stuff.

******************************************************************************************************************************************


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2014)

You buy the bulk cod coir at any garden center. Buying it at the pet shop is a huge waste of money.


----------

